# white fuzzy stuff on P's



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

one has a bump on his gill, the other have white fuzzy stuff on their tails, and all 3 have white stuff on their eyes, like a coating. they also swim upwards.

i put them in a holding tank. all 3. good filtration. stress coat. i have done 3 water changes. and i even added some beneficial bacteria in a bottle.

can somone help me out? is the white stuf ich?
what about the large bump on his head/gill?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heres the other thread i made, more detailed on the other things wrogn besides the white fuzzy stuff

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=12723


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

white fuzzy stuff sure sounds like ich


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

can it spread to the other fishes? how do i treat it?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I cant think of the name of the med i used was made by wardley. Add some salt too. i think it was called ich-out.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i got some ick stuff. i added it to the aquarium. the water is blue.

im am waiting to see what happeneds


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

not looking good. :sad: i dont think 1 will make it.

he's in major shock or something, he's not moving at all, his gills are babrly pumping. even when i tap him, he barly moves.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Try doing a water change 30% or so. The ick bacteria or fungus i cant remember which it is lives in the water changing water might get the amount of ick in the water down


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ive been doing water changes. ive been doing everything possible...










you can see how much his fins were rotting? they are all separated


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heres wha the looked like about 20 min b4 i noticed him totally flat at the bottom of the tank. i guess his gill stopped pumping.

you can see the disease on his tail.

also he wasn't moving here, he fitted him elf between the filter and tank wall. the other P's swim through here, but there is no current. so i figured he just found a soft spot to relax....untill...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and his coffen, ready for buriel
let us all remember, he is in P heaven. with 10000000000's and 10000000000's clean little goldfish to chase.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

RIP little one. I don't know what happened to him, he was fine when I pulled him outta the tank and put him in the tupperware container, and 1.5 hours later he was sick


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

man i wish i knew so i can save the others


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

is the stuff u used called QUICK CARE it tured my water blue but not that blue you have to add 1 drop per every 2 gallons on tertas fish family what did you add. (but with other fish you add 1 drop per 1 gallon if you did that then you od theme.)

-Steve

Sorry little red you looked like a nice looking fish out of the water but for the fugis.
SORRY FOR YOUR LOST MAN

R.I.P:cry:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

it said 1 drop per gallon, but half it for the tetra family.

i only added 10 drops on a 25 gallon tank.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how will i know when i can pu them into my 90 with the rest of my P's?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks what great coloraration he had


----------

